# Piebald?



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

I shot a piebald doe fawn this last weekend in 2I. Its body is white with some brown spots. Its head is regular brown. I am going to get a fullbody mount. Just wondering if anyone else has shot one before?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

yes i shot a doe about 6 years ago. She kind of looked like a paint horse with the coloring. I didn't want to spend for a full body mount so I donated her to the G&F and they had her mounted to use at informational shows at schools and such.


----------

